# Foot shaking...



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Pretty much since birth Meadow has had this foot shaking thing that happens maybe 1-2 times a week. It is both feet (not at the same time) but more so the right foot. It only lasts for a few seconds. The only way I can really describe it is to imagine how a rabbit shakes it foot (if you know what I mean). It is a very fast shake that has to be involentary because nobody could ever try to shake their foot that fast.

Is this normal? Could it just be her developing nervous system? I forgot to mention it to the ped the other day at her 2 month visit. Do you think I should call him?

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Ethan had this too! Although very weird, he has now outgrown it so to speak. I'd think it was their nervous system maturing maybe? I've also seen another babe do it too. Love to know the real reason for it though too!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

It doesnt sound particularly odd-since babies are so odd to begin with.








I would call just to make sure-even though doctors dont know everything.
I LOVE the name Meadow by the way.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Adam does it when I'm changing his diaper, I think it's because he's cold...like the shivers.


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!

It makes me feel better that it seems like normal baby stuff!! I will mention it to the ped next visit if it keeps happening









Amy


----------



## nessam (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi...
Our baby has weird foot shaking too. We just noticed it around 3 mos. I'm going to ask his PED at his 4 mo appt. I googled it but no luck -- just some scary sounding stuff that didn't really apply. I thought maybe it was strained muscles from holding him in a standing position -- but we only do that briefly and occasionally. It was more freaky at first -- now I think that it's probably due to immature nervous system/etc.
Vanessa


----------



## Tiffany_in_ga (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm so glad to see others do this! Aiden has done this since I was pregnant!! I remember feeling him kicking like that inside, and it would freak me out SO bad!!!! The first time I saw him do it after he was born I thought "ah ha! So that's what you've been doing"...he still does it (he's 2 months)


----------



## M_of_M (Jun 13, 2003)

Whatever you describe is definitely normal. I had it with my ds and worried a great deal. I bugged the ped about it, asked here and did my own research. By the time I did all of that, the shaking was gone.







I believe it completely disappeared when ds was around 3-4 months old.


----------

